# tips on cutting tight copper



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

you guys have any tips for cutting a piece of copper in a home that was ran in a very tight spot? I have run into some 3/4 manifolds that i needed to cut open for a reroute, and the pipe was practically pinned next to a stud and the sheer wall,(so theres no access from two sides). not to mention the other 1/2 in lines that were next to it as a part of the same maifold. very tight to cut open without damaging everything else.

I recently bought a dremel multi max tool witch has a type of blade that oscilates, allowing you to do sort of a plunge cut. not the greatest tool, but it works great in a pinch. what about you guys? What do you use when your usual cutters dont fit?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

sawzall with a metal blade and cut horizontal or cut the manifold in half to seperate the lines and unsweat everything. I prefer the second one because you're cutting through the fittings and won't damage the pipes.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

voltatab said:


> you guys have any tips for cutting a piece of copper in a home that was ran in a very tight spot? I have run into some 3/4 manifolds that i needed to cut open for a reroute, and the pipe was practically pinned next to a stud and the sheer wall,(so theres no access from two sides). not to mention the other 1/2 in lines that were next to it as a part of the same maifold. very tight to cut open without damaging everything else.
> 
> Sometimes you just can't swing a cutter. But you might be able to swing 2 cutters.
> 
> ...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Hackzall with a fine tooth blade.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm my situation above my pipe was cornered in the wall, so a mini handsaw or small cutters wouldn't do it cause eventually I have no back n forth to keep cuttin unless I cut through sheer wall or the stud.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

voltatab said:


> I'm my situation above my pipe was cornered in the wall, so a mini handsaw or small cutters wouldn't do it cause eventually I have no back n forth to keep cuttin unless I cut through sheer wall or the stud.


 You hafta get to it before you can cut it.


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

The more work it involes the more money you make. Don't sell yourself short. Don't look for the easy way out it's not your fault things are the way they are. It is what it is. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Exactly my friend, in comes the oscillating saw bit. I can hve acaess on on side only and plunge right through it. At least that's what I've found so far that's worked for me.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

I use a tool similar to the Dremel you describe. Harbor freight's version. Gets the job done. Handy tool but the blade holder is a little weak.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

If taking a route that Is faster, easier for me, provides the same quality work and saves my customer money is considered the easier way out then that's fine by me. Im not talking about shortcuts here, just smarter tools and any othe smart tips you secret geniuses have out there. There's a bunch of great techs on here who I'm sure have clever ways Of doing things or know about tools that I don't.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ta da


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The longer Ive done this the more I think making proper access is important and certainly understandable to a customer. Ive done plenty in a small hole...cut out the manifld and redo it...my 2 cents is worth more because it started getting interest years ago...is my answer to post #10.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I think I mentioned this before.

I had a customer who was concerned about the size of the hole we had to cut to repair a leaking pipe. 

I told her we can cut the hole now clean and neat, with a saw, or the fireman can use his axe later.....


----------



## jointwiped (Apr 5, 2010)

voltatab said:


> If taking a route that Is faster, easier for me, provides the same quality work and saves my customer money is considered the easier way out then that's fine by me. Im not talking about shortcuts here, just smarter tools and any othe smart tips you secret geniuses have out there. There's a bunch of great techs on here who I'm sure have clever ways Of doing things or know about tools that I don't.


Jimmy Here!.... I had a similar situation in as where I had to remove 1/2" return bends on a A/C evaporator coil that was 6 rows deep. No room to work, and no way to unbraze the both joints at the same time to remove the return bend.
I had to re-rout the path because of a cross circuiting by the manufacturer.

I went out to the tool store :thumbsup: and bought...err I mean Charged, a Pro- Dremmel 10 speed mother, and a hand held cable attachment...like a dentists drill thingy. They had small diamond wheels ($$$$ Bucks) and I cut the pieces out without damage to the other close tubes / bends. 

It cut a little crooked (not square)..but I later trimmed it so I could slip a LR 90 on the both cut pieces.

There is also a carbide cutter bit for the dremmel. Not what you would find at a Dome Hepo. A industrial tool supply would have it.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks to the guys who posted ways they've gotten around a tight situation. Some of you others who posted about the size of the opening in a wall might want to re read the thread. You can take all the drywall down and still b in the same tight situation.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

voltatab said:


> you guys have any tips for cutting a piece of copper in a home that was ran in a very tight spot? I have run into some 3/4 manifolds that i needed to cut open for a reroute, and the pipe was practically pinned next to a stud and the sheer wall,(so theres no access from two sides). not to mention the other 1/2 in lines that were next to it as a part of the same maifold. very tight to cut open without damaging everything else.
> 
> I recently bought a dremel multi max tool witch has a type of blade that oscilates, allowing you to do sort of a plunge cut. not the greatest tool, but it works great in a pinch. what about you guys? What do you use when your usual cutters dont fit?


 How about a thin cutting wheel on a small grinder. Its worked for me.:thumbup:


----------



## jointwiped (Apr 5, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Thanks to the guys who posted ways they've gotten around a tight situation. Some of you others who posted about the size of the opening in a wall might want to re read the thread. You can take all the drywall down and still b in the same tight situation.


Maybe a pic if possible. A laser burner would be good! haha...about $2,000,000.00 worth! 
Hey! Some day we'll be cutting with a laser!

I could see it now! .... "Plumber of The Future"...
Drain clearing with "Bacterial Gob Suckers"...
Soldering with Laser beam
Robotic Rough In's ..... Oh! Boy" I could see that one. "Gee lady, so the toilet is away from the wall a bit!" "You could have hubby put up a brick wall behind it!"


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I recently bought a dremel multi max tool witch has a type of blade that oscilates, 

I have the same tool . Am saving for the FEINMASTER :thumbup::thumbup: That is the real S**T . Have used a couple and it is head & shoulders above the cheap knock offs


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

use one of those orange auot cuts. can't live without them


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Those Dremel or Fein tools may be able to do it...



voltatab said:


> Exactly my friend, in comes the oscillating saw bit. I can hve acaess on on side only and plunge right through it. At least that's what I've found so far that's worked for me.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have some play in the copper you can drive a piece of 3/4 copper in between the pipe and wall and get some General "Auto Cut" around it. If not, use the sledgehammer method. It Works!!:thumbsup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

robthaplumber said:


> If you have some play in the copper you can drive a piece of 3/4 copper in between the pipe and wall and get some General "Auto Cut" around it. If not, use the sledgehammer method. It Works!!:thumbsup:


I have done that with a pipe slice, I think they have a little more clearance than most. Then use a channel lock to rotate.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

copperhead said:


> The more work it involes the more money you make. Don't sell yourself short. Don't look for the easy way out it's not your fault things are the way they are. It is what it is. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Couldn't agree more! Do what you gotta do to make sure its done right


----------

